# Comment vider le cache des DNS de Mac OS X



## apriol68 (24 Août 2006)

Bonjour, 

Voilà, j'administre des serveurs et dois régulièrement modifier ou bien ajouter de nouvelle DNS à mon hébergeur de domaine. Le problème est que sous windows j'allais dans Favoris Réseau, Connexion, faisait un clic droit sur la connexion éthernet et "Réparer". Là windows obtenais une nouvelle adresse IP via le DHCP et en profitait pour vider son cache des DNS. 

La sous Mac OS X dans Réseau puis éthernet "Renouveller le bail DHCP" ne fait que renouveller l'adresse IP. 

Où peut-on vider le cache des DNS donc ? 


Merci à l'avance


----------



## Arlequin (25 Août 2006)

apriol68 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà, j'administre des serveurs et dois régulièrement modifier ou bien ajouter de nouvelle DNS à mon hébergeur de domaine. Le problème est que sous windows j'allais dans Favoris Réseau, Connexion, faisait un clic droit sur la connexion éthernet et "Réparer". Là windows obtenais une nouvelle adresse IP via le DHCP et en profitait pour vider son cache des DNS.
> 
> ...


 
comme ça non ?


----------

